# Sausage ingredient question



## maeser (Jan 22, 2016)

I tried to see if this has been answered elsewhere on this forum, but after a few days of reading I gave up. 

I notice quite a few of the hot dog/bologna/frankfurter recipes call for ground mustard. I have whole mustard seeds. What should I do, grind the mustard seeds or use prepared mustard from the store? As you can tell, I'm pretty stymied.

Linda


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You should be able to find ground mustard at a larger supermarket in the spice area.


----------



## maeser (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, of course! Thank you so very much for jogging my brain.


----------

